# Help me figure out how to fish-sona?



## hibou-wu (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm thinking of designing a koi fish fursona, but I'm having trouble visualizing how to make this work? Anybody else have a fish character or other odd non-mammals that could help me brainstorm? I'd love to see what you guys have created!!

I'm on mobile but I'm gonna try to upload a pic of the sketches I've made so far........


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 24, 2016)

Could always go the Mermaid/Merman way.
Have more aquatic characteristics an so forth,but still have a sort of human appearance.
I'd suggest looking up different styles of Merpeople and then go from there,it might help you iron out the initial look.


----------



## Nataku (Jun 26, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Betta Fish by Nataku
My anthro betta fish dude.

www.furaffinity.net: Thresher swim sketches by Nataku
My thresher shark. Lots more of thresher shark in my gallery. Oddly enough I don't have any more of betta dude up there right now.

Cheers for making a koi anthro, they are so pretty and one so rarely sees feeshy peeps. Things to consider (aka play around with) on fish or any aquatic anthro are: webbing between fingers and/or toes? You want them to be able to manipulate objects, but yet, they need to be able to swim and maneuver.
Fin placement: the fins are usually named off as pectoral (chest), dorsal (back) ventral (bottom), pelvic (hip), anal (but) and caudal (tail) but some of those placements don't always make sense if you were to plop them in an otherwise human frame (boob fins, I'm looking at you). I usually stick pectoral somewhere on the arms, and ventral fins go down to the legs - ankles or backs of calves seem to work pretty good. Anal fins either move out onto the 'body' of the tail, or just cease to exist, same with ventral fins that didn't make it to the legs. Pelvic fins, if they still exist, tend to rest as smaller, more decorative fins on the iliac arches (aka the top of your hip bones) . Although I saw someone once who did a 'manly, buff' fish anthro who had a hobbit trail beneath his belly button that was a ventral fin instead of hair. Part of me thought that was a rather creative placement, and part of me just couldn't get over a fish. With a belly button.
Gills are a big consideration. Do they still have them? Where are they? On my betta, his operculum is his cheeks, and he can puff those out as desired (but then it's also a betta thing to flare one's gills, I don't think koi do that?). I've seen some people also put gills on necks. They've also shown up in the arm pits, or even been exposed gill frills/arches stretching between the sides and the underarms. I've also seen them on the chest - this is what I do for my shark, as I think it makes sense for fish that need high water flow. But I may just be over thinking it.

I hope you draw more of your koi and post it, I love seeing fish anthros.


----------



## hibou-wu (Jun 26, 2016)

Nataku said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Betta Fish by Nataku
> My anthro betta fish dude.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Thresher swim sketches by Nataku
> ...




These are some great ideas! I think I'll have to try out all these different suggestions you guys are giving me haha. And I guess too it'll depend on different factors what I go with, like the style and whether she's wearing clothes and whatnot lmao

Btw I did another drawing of her so far if you wanna check it out! www.furaffinity.net: My Fish-sona! by Hibou-wu


----------



## sebv2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Love the idea of using a koi, like someone else said, you don't see them too often. Also really like the two legs in addition to the tail. Not everything has to look like your stereotypical mermaid.


----------



## Hojozilla (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh man! This is adorable AF!! I have no suggestions because all of your ideas look great and creative to me!


----------



## xanderless (Jun 27, 2016)

I am in love w/ the bottom one in your picture!! It's really cute and reminds me a lot of very memorable fursona designs (in the sense of its impact, not actual design)


----------

